

Canada is spending $1 billion on security for the G8 and G20 Summit - faramarz
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/ottawa-notebook/budget-watchdog-wants-to-pore-over-1-billion-summit-security-bill/article1583131/

======
faramarz
This could possibly lead to an early election, thats how bad the situation is
right now.

For the love god, keep all these G summits at the same venue every year, or
lease the UN building.

What is wrong with these politicians? We are spending more on this summits
security (which is only 3 days) than we spent hosting the Winter Olympics in
Vancouver.

~~~
cperciva
_This could possibly lead to an early election, thats how bad the situation is
right now._

Nonsense. Why would the Liberals and NDP force an election which they would
lose?

 _We are spending more on this summits security (which is only 3 days) than we
spent hosting the Winter Olympics in Vancouver._

It's all a matter of what you count. I imagine that this $1B includes a lot of
capital costs for equipment which will continue to be used for decades.

~~~
faramarz
Actually most of is to get legs on ground in fear of anarchist protests. The
Olympics was an investment, not this. Now looks like the auditor general is
getting involved to find what caused the spike in the security budget. again,
more cost.

very frustrating!

but the idea of hosting these large events at a permanent location seems
pretty economical to me. :S

------
tychonoff
I hope the G summiteers like insects.

